# Fungi ID



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Can anyone ID this fungi? It is in with my Popa trio, I was going to rip down the tank and start over but I found tads so now I dont know what I should do. It is also creeping along a branch so just taking out the broms wont do much. Suggestions?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

If it's not directly and negatively effecting your plants or frogs, why would you want to get rid of it? I'm sorry I have no idea what it is.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

I wouldn't worry much about it and I certainly wouldn't tear the tank apart. 

Just wipe it off as best you can (q-tip is a 'light touch'), use a strong stream from a hand mister to knock off the rest and, if need be, provide a little ventilation for the tank for awhile-careful not to dry out the tank too much!

Should work out fine, just immediately remove anymore that shows up with a q-tip.


----------



## hylahill (Jan 29, 2008)

Also, if this tank has or is connected to a misting system, cut it back for week or so and throw in some springtails for the hell of it.


----------

